# My Cinnamon Rolls!!



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 18, 2009)

My mom taught me how to make homemade Cinnamon rolls tonight!! Aren't they beautiful!?!




​


----------



## Mama (Jan 18, 2009)

They look yummy Beginner Chef!  Are you going to share the recipe?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 18, 2009)

O.
M.
G.








I will take a dozen, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks!!! I'm so proud of them!!

Yes, I certainly will share the recipe. My mom is going to email the recipe to me, so probably some time tomorrow, i'll post it.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, those look downright professional!  My mouth is watering and I can _almost_ smell coffee brewing!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2009)

Just gorgeous.  You should be soooooooo proud of yourself!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 18, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Just gorgeous. You should be soooooooo proud of yourself!!!


 
+1 Absolutely exquisite. Makes me wish the computer had smellovision or that I could reach inside and pull one out and eat it. lol


----------



## pdswife (Jan 18, 2009)

they look very very very good!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 19, 2009)

They are PERFECT. Congratulation!


----------



## homecook (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow those look amazing!! I've got a brother and sil in MO.......I may just stop by. lol

Barb


----------



## Russellkhan (Jan 19, 2009)

Those look delicious, BC! Congratulations!


----------



## marigeorge (Jan 19, 2009)

Those certainly don't look like you are a beginner! Beautiful.......please save one for me.


----------



## letscook (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be waiting in line for the next batch, as everyone ahead of me got there first.
We be waiting for the recipe also.
Good Job


----------



## Toots (Jan 19, 2009)

These look very yummy - great job!


----------



## JoeV (Jan 19, 2009)

Cinnabon ain't got nuttin' on you and your Mom. Simply outstanding.

"*Ladies & gentlemen. We have a new benchmark!"*


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 19, 2009)

beginner_chef said:


> My mom taught me how to make homemade Cinnamon rolls tonight!! Aren't they beautiful!?!​


 
The definition of Food P***.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2009)

really really super job , you deserve a prize


----------



## deelady (Jan 19, 2009)

Perfect looking! A bakery that has been in business for years and years could not do better!! You are luck we are all not in your neighborhood! You would overwhelmed with sudden house calls!!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 19, 2009)

To this day I have still never tried a cinnamon roll, and I dont know why.  I pass them in the mall all the time, and never broke down and treated myself.  After seeing those pics though, I think its about time i break this 40 year long streak.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 19, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> To this day I have still never tried a cinnamon roll, and I dont know why.  I pass them in the mall all the time, and never broke down and treated myself.  After seeing those pics though, I think its about time i break this 40 year long streak.



Larry, try these.  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 19, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## JoeV (Jan 19, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Larry, try these.  You won't be disappointed.


That is also the recipe I use all the time. Easy to do and delicious results. I made them tonight and they turned out great. I don't want to upstage beginner_chef with my pics, but they came out almost as nice as hers. They really are easy and worth the time. I had them all done in about 1 hr 45 minutes from start to finish.

I will share one picture of something I learned that others can benefit from. My DW got me a mini Cuisinart for Christmas 
that I use for small jobs. I decided to try making the frosting in it, and was pleasantly surprised at how wonderful it turned out. I would guess it would also work in a larger machine as well. Look how creamy it turned out...







beginner_chef, thanks for today's inspiration in my kitchen.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 19, 2009)

^I have a mini one, too! lol It is fun!


----------

